# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  راهنمایی در مورد برنامه نویسی تحت symbian

## benyamin_pc

برای اینکه تحت symbian برنامه بنویسم چه باید بکنم؟
c,C++‎ رو هم بلدم اگر میشه راهنمایی کنید

----------


## noorsoft

این سوال بارها جواب داده شده لطفا یه سرچ بزنین

----------


## noorsoft

http://boxstr.com/download/1623285_i...d876bca739efc2

http://developer.symbian.com/main/do...translated.jsp

----------


## benyamin_pc

ببخشین؟!!!

تا جایی که من یادمه یه پست های دیگه ای اینجا بود و داشتیم صحبت می کردیم

----------


## mobilebaz

سلام آقای benyamin_pc
فکر کنم مناسب نباشه اینجا در مورد مسائل قبلی بحث بشه ، بهتره پیام خصوصی بدید.
از آقای *noorsoft* (مدیر بخش) هم عذر خواهی می کنم.

----------


## misoft.ir

با چه زبانهایی میشه برای سیمبیان برنامه نوشت 
مثلا با دلفی این امکان وجود داره؟

----------


## zoofa

استفاده از زبانهاي جاوا، پايتون، دات نت (استفاده از ويژوال بيسيك و C#‎ توسط برنامه Crossfire شركت Appforge ) ، رابي، پرل، OPL و فلش هم براي برنامه نويسي ممكن است، اما C++‎ سيمبين ، قدرتمندترين (بيشترين دسترسي به سيستم عامل را مي دهد) و سريعترين آنهاست

----------


## Unknownlive

بسته به انتخاب داره شما می توانید از دو زبان پر ادعا در این زمینه استفاده کنید 1-زبان C++‎ در محیط Visual Studio ویا 2-JAVA که باید گوشی از Java پشتیبانی کنه. شما در ویژوال در قسمت smart device می توانید این کار را انجام بدهدید انتشارات ناقوس کتاب های خوبی در این زمینه دارد

----------

